# Reinstall Or Fix Apache Problem



## CHCG (May 28, 2005)

In my attempts to uninstall MySQL (causing quite a mess), I also seem to have messed up Apache on my MacOS 10.3.9. My personal web sharing won't start (it gets stuck at startup) and I can't access the web server on my system with my browser

Could somebody talk me through how to reinstall Apache or fix the problem. As a newbie to Apache and the Terminal, please provide simple instructions for me to follow. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## steveedge (Jun 12, 2005)

Try repairing your disc permissions. You can't repair them unless you boot from your install disc though, use disc utility from the OS X installer.
 Without knowing why Apache is not starting it is difficult to help.
If you want to reinstall, At versiontracker, there are a host of installers, and utilities, some will install, php, etc, in addition to Apache........link below.
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...e=basic&action=search&str=apache&plt[]=macosx

Good Luck,


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 12, 2005)

From the terminal run the command to start Apache to see what error message it is giving on startup.

The command is "apachectl start"... This is the same as using the Pref Pane, but you can see what's going on. Also you can use "apachectl configtest" to simply determine what the problem is.

When you see the problem, edit your httpd.conf file to fix the issue...


----------

